# Feedback 11/07



## DerSitzRiese (2. Oktober 2007)

Danke für den Gehäuseüberblick.
Nur warum kein einziges Chieftec? Auch eine Unterteilung zwischen Big- und Meditower hätte ich mir gewünscht. mehr Infos zum Sharkoon Spartipp.

Fehlerteufel: -Spartippbutton auf dem Silverstone?
                  -beim Platz 10 die hohen 58°C CPU Temp grün dargestelt

den Rest der Zeitung habe ich noch nicht durch....


----------



## onliner (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Feedback 12/07*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Danke für den Gehäuseüberblick.
> Nur warum kein einziges Chieftec? Auch eine Unterteilung zwischen Big- und Meditower hätte ich mir gewünscht. mehr Infos zum Sharkoon Spartipp.
> 
> Fehlerteufel: -Spartippbutton auf dem Silverstone?
> ...


Ich hab bisher auch keine Nennenswerten bemerkungen...bis auf eine kleine "herbe" Kritik.

Heftseiten ab 160-163 .... muss das denn sein dass man ein Vollweib so ablichtet? Mag ja sein und ist auch euer gutes Recht etwas Werbungsgeld einzuohlen aber es ist einfach unpassend.
Auch wenn die Schönheit ein netter Blickfang ist  
Da kann einem die Hardware richtig schn ell mal die Hose platzen lassen 

Ansonsten ist das Heft gut gelungen, besonders der bereich mit der einführung der neuen Kapazitätetenbennenung. Ich hab das schon sehr lange mitverfolgt das uns Windows die Wahre größe der Platten uns wegnimmt. 

Wie kommt Ihr den in der Redaktion damit nun klar, wieviele versprecher gibt es nun schon ?


----------



## McZonk (2. Oktober 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> soll natürlich 11/07 heißen.


done..


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Oktober 2007)

thx a lot....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Oktober 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Danke für den Gehäuseüberblick.
> Nur warum kein einziges Chieftec? Auch eine Unterteilung zwischen Big- und Meditower hätte ich mir gewünscht. mehr Infos zum Sharkoon Spartipp.
> 
> Fehlerteufel: -Spartippbutton auf dem Silverstone?
> ...



Infos zum Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value finden sich in der letzten MÜ, welche als PDF auf der DVD liegt.  Die Bugs sind ärgerlich ... gute Frage, wie der Spartipp auf den Temjin kam.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Oktober 2007)

11/07... Feedback...

KEINE NACKTEN/HALBNACKTEN FRAUENBILDER IN DER PCGH!!!! AUCH NICHT IN WERBUNG!!!!

Ansonsten war die Ausgabe akzepztabel.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. Oktober 2007)

MÜ? ich finde die PDF nicht, nur Fotos von den Gehäusen.


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwie kam mir das Heft diesmal recht "dünn" vor. 

Habs bereits schon durch :eek:, sonst brauch ich für den Stoff meist so 10 Tage. 

Besonders gefallen hat mir das Interview mit Todd Hollenshead/Matt Hooper über DX10.


----------



## Kovsk (5. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> 11/07... Feedback...
> 
> KEINE NACKTEN/HALBNACKTEN FRAUENBILDER IN DER PCGH!!!! AUCH NICHT IN WERBUNG!!!!
> 
> Ansonsten war die Ausgabe akzepztabel.


Genau so und net anders sehe ich das auch. Nur eine Sache noch, bitte das nächste mal den schon das 4te mal angekündigte K10 Test.


----------



## Oliver (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenn die Test-Hardware nicht kommt bzw. nicht funktioniert, dann können sich Tests schonmal verschieben  Aus diesem Grund stehen hinter den Ankündigungen die kleinen Sternchen


----------



## Klafert (8. Oktober 2007)

richtig war ja bei der hd2900xt auch so dass 6 mon vorher angekündigt wurde

aber ist eigentlich schon okay so, auch dass big tower und midi tower net unterteil werden

dass ist dann immer etwas komisch dass ein midi tower punktabzug wegen platz bekommt und big tower ein plus, weil mann dass ja auch mit dem platzverbrauch aussen vergleichen sollte


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich gehe direkt auf Suche, wenn ich nur ein kleines Sternchen sichte


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich fand die Ausgabe auch gut besonders der Gehäuse Test da ich im Moment auf der Suche nach einem bin.


----------



## moonrail (3. November 2007)

Die Ausgabe war im Großen und Ganzen gut. Nur eben die Sache mit dem halbnackten, weiblichen Körper ist überflüssig, lieber nackte Hardware.

Sonst ist mir nur die nicht wirklich gelungene Gehäuse-Marktübersicht negativ aufgefallen. Ist es unbedingt nötig bei einem Test von 12 Gehäusen, 5 davon im Preissegment von 200 - 300  zu testen? Welcher ,,Normalverdiener" (oder Schüler) gibt so viel Geld für ein Gehäuse aus??? Die anderen Gehäuse waren in Ordnung, aber 200 - 300 ; für ein Gehäuse? Interessant wäre z.B. ein Test vom Aplus El Diablo gewesen, ob solch große Lüfter überhaupt von Vorteil sind, ob die vorinstallierte Wasserkühlung im Thermaltake Armor LCS VE2000BWS was taugt und den Preis von ca. 240  rechtfertigt, oder das NZXT Lexa, ob diese ungewöhnliche Form störend, nützlich oder sonstwas ist.
Das nächste Mal bitte keine extrem abgehobenen Marktübersichten wie diese mehr. 
Eventuell könnten Sie neben dem ,,Top-Produkt" und ,,Spar-Tipp" auch weitere Auszeichnungen einführen, z.B. Overclocker-Geheimtipp, aufgrund der aussergewöhnlichen Kühlung, oder einen Silent-Award.

PS: Das Papier war diesmal ziemlich gut.


----------

